# Officer Finds Proof Of Weasel-Like Animals On Cape



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Fisher Cats Had Been Suburban Legend*

POSTED: 2:30 pm EST November 9, 2005
UPDATED: 2:40 pm EST November 9, 2005

*SANDWICH, Mass. -- *Authorities finally have proof that fisher cats -- members of the weasel family -- are indeed habitating on Cape Cod.

The often-vicious animals mostly have been suburban legend, with people reporting sightings for nearly two years. But there were never any photos to prove their existence.

That was until Tuesday, when Sandwich police Officer Bruce Lawrence found a fisher cat that had been struck and killed by a car on Route 130 near the Massachusetts Military Reservation. The animal was 23 inches long, had a bushy tail and sharp teeth, and weighed 11 pounds.

Thomas French, of the state Division of Fisheries and Wildlife, told the Cape Cod Times that Lawrence's discovery was the first confirmation that fisher cats have made their way across the Cape Cod Canal. (See pictures, learn more on MassWildlife site.)

Fisher cats nearly died out in the 1800s after forests were cleared and they were hunted for fur. But reforestation allowed them to repopulate southern New England. _Copyright 2005 by The Associated Press. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten or redistributed._​


----------



## sempergumby (Nov 14, 2003)

well the neighborhood is screwed now that those are here >>>>


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

That is 1 bad-ass animal for its size. We had one in the attic of our camp up in the Plymouth NH area. Its 1 SOB you dont want to approach. Ruger .22 to the head did the trick....


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

Make a nice coat with them


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

No kidding they are called tourists.


----------



## Dispatcher77 (Aug 16, 2005)

SOT_II said:


> No kidding they are called tourists.


Nope. They're called "Kennedys".


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Dispatcher77 said:


> Nope. They're called "Kennedys".


No Dispatch, those are the cock-roaches of the Cape...


----------



## USMCTrooper (Oct 23, 2003)

One lives in the vast acreage behind me. It makes a very distinct sound nobody recognized until one of the neighbors asked the EPO's. They presume it migrated from somwhere. I have since set up claymores in the woodline


----------



## Eamonn Wright (Nov 1, 2005)




----------



## USMCTrooper (Oct 23, 2003)

Eamonn Wright said:


>


PUSH IT BACK! PUSH IT BACK! IF ITS OUT OF THE WATER TOO LONG IT WILL DROWN!


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

He looks more like a beached whale


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

Big deal! I've found evidence of weasel-like animals in the 'command' staff of the state police! They are known by their scientific name: Flynnosapien Fellatus. I reckon that Koz's solution would also prove effective in this case!


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

I had a conversation with a certain member of the State Police re: fisher cats. That subject came up somewhere between his well-spoken plethora of advice and coos to his pet cat, "Awwww, look at the kitty! Such a good kitty-kitty-kitty!":kitty:


----------

